# Bob's big foot nose cone



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Failure to proof read: #1 How is water pump impeller holding up.


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

OK so no one has one, why not?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2020)

Bob’s nosecones are great. Have had many installed for customers over the years. Impellers hold up just as well as without a nosecone. Sand will chew up an impeller and liner no matter how it gets in there. Change the impeller annually and new liner by annually whether needed or not and you won’t have a problem.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Bob’s nosecones are great. Have had many installed for customers over the years. Impellers hold up just as well as without a nosecone. Sand will chew up an impeller and liner no matter how it gets in there. Change the impeller annually and new liner by annually whether needed or not and you won’t have a problem.


What liner are you referring to? I am not familiar with this


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

yobata said:


> What liner are you referring to? I am not familiar with this



Impeller housing. I always buy the "kit". Your'e dropping the lower unit anyway, so why not change the whole thing is my approach.


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks. Foot is at Bobs now. Getting nose cone installed. Hope to be able to run at 6 on JP
and still have good water pressure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2020)

yobata said:


> What liner are you referring to? I am not familiar with this





Sublime said:


> Impeller housing. I always buy the "kit". Your'e dropping the lower unit anyway, so why not change the whole thing is my approach.


Yep! The stainless part is called a liner in the plastic housing units.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Doesn't a install involve welding?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Doesn't a install involve welding?


It does.


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

That is why having Bob's install it may be the smart move.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> It does.


Yeah...well I'm out on that one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Yeah...well I'm out on that one!


Bob’s install fee is reasonable, just ship the lower to them and they send it back all done “minus gear oil”! Perfect time to throw a water pump kit in there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Doesn't a install involve welding?


Welding, epoxy putty, zinc chromate primer, top coat, clear coat.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Welding, epoxy putty, zinc chromate primer, top coat, clear coat.


Or just some marine tex!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Or just some marine tex!


Oh, C’mon! If your gonna do it, at least do it right... FLEX SEAL IT!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a nosecone kit for sale if anyone wants it


----------

